
Hitman Runner Convicted of Mob Murder on GPS Watch Data - sndean
https://www.runnersworld.com/news/a25924256/mark-fellows-runner-hitman-murder/
======
techdevangelist
From what I understand the tracker data was from an earlier time when they
were gathering intel on the target.

------
privong
Discussion from a month ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18944605](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18944605)

------
davesque
Why would someone wear a GPS watch when committing an assassination?

~~~
Latteland
It really just emphasizes that our connected devices make it easy for the
police to track you. No privacy, even leaving a phone home won't do it.

~~~
icebraining
Except for receiving GPS, it's not really a "connected device", seeing as they
had to get a warrant to physically search his home and analyze it.

It's really no different from a Sherlock Holmes scene in the killer gets some
specific type of mud in his shoes, or something, except a bit easier to
decipher :)

